# 724 QXE deal or no deal?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually it's an 824 QXE, not a 724. I've read lots of good reviews and watched a few vids. They seem to perform well. Is this a pretty good price? Online they retail for around a grand. Comparing to my old Ariens 522ss this seems to be a better machine. Which would you all choose?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Taryl video review of this machine and an Ariens.
You can skip to the 15:00 minute mark to see the machines blowing snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the vid. 
I've got an old Ariens 522ss. I'll probably just keep it. Even still, I may get this 724 QXE and resell it after I go over it.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I have the 824 qxe and it is hands down my favorite snowblower I've ever used. Easiest to use, etc.

The Taryl video is not representative of my results with the machine; they even admit they waited too long and the snow had turned to ice; the job they did required a heavy 2 stage to perform adequately.

To caveat, I live in central Iowa, so depending on your snows your experience may vary. I don't know if I would recommend it for lake effect type snows or if you often encounter iced over snows like the Taryl video.

My full review:

Lurker learns a lot (Toro Snowmaster 824QXE first...


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

And here is Paul's review, including his and others videos of the machine.

Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE Test On Pavement, Gravel And Turf. It Snowed! - MovingSnow.com


----------



## Akula636 (26 d ago)

Toro makes a good machine but man personally I hate those joystick chute controls. They jam up with snow easily and are not as ergonomic to use


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Akula636 said:


> Toro makes a good machine but man personally I hate those joystick chute controls. They jam up with snow easily and are not as ergonomic to use


Your mileage may vary, but I've hadn't a lick of trouble with mine, besides a bit of getting familiar while in actual operation.


----------

